# Why oh why???



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Tank was up and running great for 3 months now. I had a bad out break of brown algea a few weeks ago and managed to get that completely out of my tank. Now, after adding some Florida sunset crypts two weeks ago, now I have Rhizoclonium and Cynobacter ONLY on my fissidens and moss, both near the surface and not as bad along the bottom. I guess they were probably introduced with the crypt as that is the ONLY change I made in the last two months.

I am also getting BBA but ONLY on my Hygro Pinnefitida?

125 gallon tall
ph- 6.4 before CO2 - 5.7 at lightas out.
3 drop checkers at 3, 4 and 5dkh so I know CO2 is good
T5HO lights 220 wts 10 hours, 440 total for 3 hours
Ehiem 2180, Magnum HOT filter
2 powerheads at oposite ends for GREAT water circulation
Eco Gravel
HEAV, HEAVY planted tank

Plants are pearling like crazy, so I really dont get why??

NO2 - @20ppm if not more
PO4 - 1.5ppm out of tap not really adding any more (problem?)
KH - 4-5
GH - 7
Fe - .15 - .20

I am only dosing CSM+B and NO2 3 x a week and K once a week, just to be safe.

For the life of me I cant figure out the Cyno, I can see the thread algea but the cyno?

Best method to get rid of both or better yet why now?

I did a massive H2O change and sprayed both Excel and Hydrogen peroxcide on the moss and fissidens but did not do much to the thread, the cynao turned from deep green to light blue so I guess that worked.

ANY info or help would be greatly appreciated.

THANKS!!


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Cyano can thrive in any number of conditions. If you can increase water flow in the area that's the worse and consider dosing more often. Also you can spot treat the bacteria with excel or hydrogen peroxide


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

To spot treat with hydrogen peroxide first turn of the filters and powerheads. Then use a syringe to spot treat the bad spots and let the tank sit for 20 minutes or so. Then do a large 50% or so water change to get rid of any excess hydrogen peroxide. It doesn't work instantly, but it does work pretty much over night. 

Have you tested P in the water column and not just out of the tap?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Photo period is too long and perhaps too intense. 440watts T5HO is a LOT of light. What size tank?
No CO2

NO3 not NO2


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Its a 125 gal, 48 x 24 x 24. I only have the 440 wats of T5ho for three hours 22o for all 10. Now reduceit it to 162 for 10 hours with a total of 270 wats for three hours. Hopefully this will work. 

I spot treated the BBA but now only notice some green thread algea only on my Mosses and UG.

The water flow is great in this tank with an Eheim 2080, two 500gph powerheads and a Magnum HOT to help with circulation.

NO3 right....


----------

